# 2021 Retired/Europe players



## Fan.At

Emil Larmi to Pelicans Lahti
Emil Larmi at eliteprospects.com


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Kenny Agostino to Torpedo Nizhny Novgorod (KHL)
Kenny Agostino at eliteprospects.com


----------



## RedWingsLegacy

Nick Schneider didnt play anywhere
Nick Schneider (b.1997) Hockey Stats and Profile at hockeydb.com

Johnny Boychuk retired
Retired Johnny Boychuk flourishing in unique Islanders role

Oscar Fantenberg was in the KHL
Oscar Fantenberg Hockey Stats and Profile at hockeydb.com

Maxime Fortier europe
Maxime Fortier [ca.2013-2020] Hockey Stats and Profile at hockeydb.com


----------



## Hossa

For the Canucks:

Justin Williams retired and can be removed after the season.
Justin Williams at eliteprospects.com

Danil Yurtaikin went back to Russia and can go to the prospect list
Danil Yurtaikin at eliteprospects.com

Vasili Demchenko also went back to Russia, and can go to the prospect list
Vasili Demchenko at eliteprospects.com


----------



## Brad Palmer

For the Leafs:

Rinat Valiev did not play can be removed
Rinat Valiyev at eliteprospects.com

Gabriel Bourque did not play can be removed
Gabriel Bourque at eliteprospects.com

Maximilian Kammerer to Europe can be removed
Maximilian Kammerer at eliteprospects.com

Michael Leighton did not play can be removed
Michael Leighton at eliteprospects.com


----------



## Lord Stanley

*Mirco Mueller* - Has signed deal in Switzerland and can be placed on prospect list.
Mirco Müller signe pour six ans à Lugano


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Otto Leskinen and Kalle Kossila sign with Jokerit, KHL
Kalle Kossila ja Otto Leskinen jokeripaitaan
Otto Leskinen at eliteprospects.com
Kalle Kossila at eliteprospects.com

Lucas Wallmark to CSKA Moskva, KHL
Лукас Валльмарк стал игроком ЦСКА
Lucas Wallmark at eliteprospects.com


----------



## Fooladelfia

Flyers hfnhl
Jay Bouwmeester didn't play this year.


More to come


----------



## Zack22

Ryan miller
Ryan Miller, Sabres' all-time wins leader, announces retirement


----------



## SPG

Ilya Kovalchuk (KHL)
Ilya Kovalchuk at eliteprospects.com


----------



## SPG

Jonathan Ang (Swiss League)
Jonathan Ang at eliteprospects.com


----------



## DrSense

Vitali Abramov
Vitali Abramov at eliteprospects.com


----------



## Wildman

Ron Hainsey has retired and has been hired to be part of NHLPA :

Ron Hainsey and Sean Bergenheim new additions to NHLPA


----------



## Lord Stanley

Aleksi Saarela played in Europe last year and remains unsigned. Can go on my prospect list.


----------



## RedWingsLegacy

RIP


----------



## Matt Y

Ben Bishop did not play and Johnny Boychuk retired. That's all from Jersey


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Steven Kampfer to Ak Bars KHL.
Elite Prospects - transaction for Steven Kampfer


----------



## Brock

Christian Djoos goes to Switzerland
EVZ verpflichtet NHL-Verteidiger Christian Djoos | EV Zug - Die offizielle Website


----------



## MatthewFlames

Anders Nilsson didn't play last year
Anders Nilsson at eliteprospects.com


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Oscar Dansk to Spartak Moscow, KHL
Oscar Dansk at eliteprospects.com


----------



## albertascout

Vladimír Sobotka at eliteprospects.com


----------



## RedWingsLegacy

Grigorenko leaves Blue Jackets, snares KHL deal

Grigorenko back to the KHL


----------



## Hossa

For the Canucks:

Justin Williams retired
Justin Williams Announces Retirement

Danil Yurtaikin went back to Russia
Danil Yurtaikin at eliteprospects.com

Vasili Demchenko went back to Russia
Vasili Demchenko at eliteprospects.com

Dennis Yan played in Austria
Dennis Yan at eliteprospects.com


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Corey Crawford retired
Elite Prospects - transaction for Corey Crawford

Oscar Klefbom didn't play in 2020-21
Oscar Klefbom at eliteprospects.com

Fredrik Händemark signed with SKA in KHL
Fredrik Händemark at eliteprospects.com

Otto Leskinen signed with Jokerit in KHL
Otto Leskinen at eliteprospects.com

Tim Heed played in Lugano NLA last season and has signed with Spartak in KHL for next season.
Tim Heed at eliteprospects.com

Rodrigo Abols played in Örebro last season and signed an extension to play there next season. 
Rodrigo Abols at eliteprospects.com


----------



## Brock




----------



## Brent Burns Beard

Alex Steen retires

Steen retires after 15-year NHL career


----------



## mattihp

Brent Burns Beard said:


> Alex Steen retires
> 
> Steen retires after 15-year NHL career



Weird career! 

Came in as a pretty nifty center, got turned into a goalscorer on the wing. Then as a two-way monster. One of the swedes I've liked most in the league.


----------



## RedWingsLegacy

Brandon Dubinsky i thoughr had played last year even a game or 2, but guess not hes been gone 2 years now
Brandon Dubinsky Hockey Stats and Profile at hockeydb.com


----------



## Canuck09

Processed to here other than LTIR type players. Those will be dealt with in another thread when details are announced.


----------



## Dempsey

Jesper Olofsson never played a game in North America.
Jesper Olofsson Hockey Stats and Profile at hockeydb.com


----------



## Dempsey

Brent Burns Beard said:


> Alex Steen retires
> 
> Steen retires after 15-year NHL career




Happy retirement Alex Steen.

Steen played six seasons with the HFNHL LA Kings and won an HFNHL Stanley Cup with us in 2012.


----------



## jbjints

Buffalo Sabres:

D Vili Saarijarvi signed on to play in Liiga : https://www.eliteprospects.com/player/122954/vili-saarijarvi?sort-total=gp


----------



## Canuck09

Justin Abdelkader in Europe: Justin Abdelkader at eliteprospects.com

Alexei Toropchenko in Europe: Alexei Toropchenko at eliteprospects.com

Marcus Hogberg signed in Europe: Marcus Högberg at eliteprospects.com


----------



## BlueAndWhite

*Denis Malgin *did not play a game in NA last year:
Denis Malgin Hockey Stats and Profile at hockeydb.com

*Vlad Kamenev* did not play a game in NA last year:
Vladislav Kamenev Hockey Stats and Profile at hockeydb.com


----------



## Dryden

Matt Calvert retires


----------



## Lord Stanley

Nikita Nesterov back to Russia.
Nikita Nesterov Heads To Russia


----------



## Adam Richardson

Jonathan Dahlen played the entire year in Sweden last year. Does that mean he goes back on my prospects list for the season?

Jonathan Dahlén at eliteprospects.com


----------



## Hossa

After terminating his contract with San Jose, Lean Bergmann goes back to Germany in the real world, and can slide onto the prospect list in ours.

Bergmann kehrt zu den Adlern zurück


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Niklas Hjalmarsson retired.
Niklas Hjalmarsson at eliteprospects.com

Tyler Graovac to Dynamo Minsk KHL
Tyler Graovac at eliteprospects.com

Veini Vehviläinen to Brynäs SHL
Veini Vehviläinen at eliteprospects.com


----------



## Ohio Jones

Adam Richardson said:


> Jonathan Dahlen played the entire year in Sweden last year. Does that mean he goes back on my prospects list for the season?
> 
> Jonathan Dahlén at eliteprospects.com




He’s signed in the NHL for the 2021/22 season, and since he played in North America previously he was subject to the mandatory prospect signing clause. But it seems to me he should be able to go to your prospect list and his current contract slide a year. Powers-that-be?


----------



## Canuck09

Processed to here.


----------



## Chris1989

Krejci returning to Czech Republic


----------



## Chris1989

Confirmed Signing with Link: - Adam Mascherin signs with Skellefteå AIK, SHL, goes to Sweden
Adam Mascherin to Sweden


----------



## Chris1989

Ben Street -----> Germany


----------



## Canuck09

Processed to here.


----------



## DrSense

Theodor Lennstrom off to the KHL. If not too late, would do a full release of him if allowed at this point, otherwise prospect list.
Theodor Lennström at eliteprospects.com


----------



## RedWingsLegacy

Anders Nilsson retires due to post-concussion symptoms, necks problems
Anders Nilsson gone

Predators' Pekka Rinne announces retirement after 15 seasons in NHL
Pekka Rinne Retires

Blues' Carl Gunnarsson announces retirement after 12 NHL seasons
Carl Gunnerson retires

Canucks' Micheal Ferland: Essentially retired
Michael Ferland retires


----------



## RedWingsLegacy

Kaprizov has ‘tentative agreement’ in KHL, can still sign with Wild

Not sure how we handle this situation as it has an out clause, but Kaprisov has signed in the KHL again


----------



## Dempsey

RedWingsLegacy said:


> Kaprizov has ‘tentative agreement’ in KHL, can still sign with Wild
> 
> Not sure how we handle this situation as it has an out clause, but Kaprisov has signed in the KHL again




He’s just an RFA holdout. There are many of them around the NHL.


----------



## RedWingsLegacy

Dempsey said:


> He’s just an RFA holdout. There are many of them around the NHL.




Not really the same though, as of september 1st he would be playing in europe, not north america an by our rules ineligible. Most hold outs dont sign deals elsewhere typically unless they plan on missing a ton. Even Willy never signed an official deal to play anywhere else.


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Mikael Hakkarainen to TPS Turku
Mikael Hakkarainen at eliteprospects.com
Mikael Hakkarainen siirtyy TPS:n riveihin

Anton Lindholm to Dinamo Minsk KHL
Anton Lindholm at eliteprospects.com
Антон Линдхольм присоединился к минскому «Динамо»

Tyler Steenberger to TPS Turku
Tyler Steenbergen at eliteprospects.com
Kanadalaishyökkääjä Tyler Steenbergen TPS:n tuorein vahvistus

Valtteri Filppula to Geneve-Servette NLA
Valtteri Filppula at eliteprospects.com
Valtteri Filppula sera le 4ème étranger

Joakim Ryan to Malmö SHL
Joakim Ryan at eliteprospects.com
Joakim Ryan är en Redhawksspelare igen


----------



## RedWingsLegacy

Henrik Lundqvist retires 15 NHL seasons - TSN.ca

The king has left the building Henrik Lundqvist is done


----------



## Chris1989

Chekhovich of SJ has been placed on unconditional waivers. Heading back to KHL


----------



## Chris1989

Kahun -----> Europe


----------



## RedWingsLegacy

Chris1989 said:


> Kahun -----> Europe




Make sure you add a link well people can google themselves. They are busy people too so a link just saves them time


----------



## RedWingsLegacy

Jake Virtanen to the KHL
Canucks: Jake Virtanen reportedly joins HC Lokomotiv in KHL


----------



## Zack22

Chris1989 said:


> Kahun -----> Europe



Dominik Kahun has signed a three-year contract in Switzerland


----------



## DrSense

David Backes retired. Luckily there was no signing bonus when I grabbed him this summer!
https://thehockeywriters.com/ducks-news-rumors-eichel-backes/


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Curtis McElhinney retires
Curtis McElhinney Announces Retirement
Curtis McElhinney at eliteprospects.com

Sami Vatanen to Geneve-Servette, NLA
Sami Vatanen rejoint le GSHC
Sami Vatanen at eliteprospects.com


----------



## Hossa

Missed this earlier. Olle Alsing to the KHL, already skated in 12 games. 

Состав Барыса пополнил Олле Альсинг


----------



## MatthewFlames

Kevin Hancock

Kevin Hancock at eliteprospects.com


----------



## Canuck09

Processed up to here. Please continue to post anyone who left prior to the usual October 1st or anyone who didn't play at all due to injury last season.


----------



## DriveHockey

Brent Seabrook - I just waived him but he's been retired since March 2021:

Brent Seabrook retires after 15 seasons with Blackhawks: ‘It was a hell of a run’


----------



## Ville Isopaa

David Kase signed with Sparta Prag in May.
https://www.eliteprospects.com/player/158842/david-kase
Ze zámoří přichází útočník David Kaše


----------



## DrSense

Max Verroneau has been terrorizing the SHL since the early Fall. 
Max Véronneau at eliteprospects.com


----------



## Darrell Watson

Mikko Lehtonen leaves NHL to play in KHL
Mikko Lehtonen at sportsnet & hockeydb


----------



## mattihp

Darrell Watson said:


> Mikko Lehtonen leaves NHL to play in KHL
> Mikko Lehtonen at sportsnet & hockeydb



Too bad. Clearly good enough. Such a late bloomer.

Hopefully available for the olympics.


----------



## DrSense

For the Blues, a few others toiling in Europa:

Greg MacLeod in Nurnburg
Gregor MacLeod at eliteprospects.com

Brad Morrison
Brad Morrison at eliteprospects.com


----------



## Wildman

Miika Solomaki is playing in Europe and should be removed from my roster
Miikka Salomaki Hockey Stats and Profile at hockeydb.com


----------



## MatthewFlames

Tuuka Rast Retires 'Thankful' Rask, 34, retires after 15 years in NHL


----------



## albertascout

Denis Sidenberg has retired









Dennis Seidenberg at eliteprospects.com


Eliteprospects.com hockey player profile of Dennis Seidenberg, 1981-07-18 Villingen-Schwenningen, GER Germany. Most recently in the NHL with New York Islanders. Complete player biography and stats.




www.eliteprospects.com


----------



## Fan.At

Melnichuk Sochi-bound Alexei Melnichuk at eliteprospects.com


----------



## jbjints

Buffalo Sabres:

*Prospect List Additions: *

Yegor Korshkov to KHL - Yegor Korshkov at eliteprospects.com

Cliff Pu to KHL - Cliff Pu at eliteprospects.com


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Otto Somppi to Lukko








Otto Somppi at eliteprospects.com


Eliteprospects.com hockey player profile of Otto Somppi, 1998-01-12 Helsinki, FIN Finland. Most recently in the Liiga with Lukko. Complete player biography and stats.




www.eliteprospects.com


----------



## Fooladelfia

For Flyers

Kasper Bjorkqvist back in Finland Karpat  (to put in my prospect list please)




__





Penguins' Kasper Bjorkqvist: Headed back to Finland






www.google.com






TIM SÖDERLUND sign with Djugarden in Sweden (to put in my prospect list please)
Tim Söderlund at eliteprospects.com

Kristian Vesalainen sign in Sweden (to put in my prospect list please) RFA Kristian Vesalainen signs with Malmö Redhawks of SHL


----------



## Hossa

Tobias Geisser back to Switzerland. 









Tobias Geisser at eliteprospects.com


Eliteprospects.com hockey player profile of Tobias Geisser, 1999-02-13 Stans, SUI Switzerland. Most recently in the NL with EV Zug. Complete player biography and stats.




www.eliteprospects.com


----------



## CoyotesHFNHL

Joachim Blichfeld, Lukas Elvenes and Dominik Bokk have all retreated to Europe: 

Blichfeld: Välkommen Joachim Blichfeld
Elvenes: Lucas Elvenes ansluter till HV71
Bokk: Dominik Bokk wird ein Eisbär | Eisbären Berlin


----------



## Lord Stanley

Patrick Harper to Sweden Patrick Harper at eliteprospects.com


----------



## Ohio Jones

Dustin Brown hangs em up. Kings forward Dustin Brown to retire after Stanley Cup Playoffs - Sportsnet.ca


----------



## MatthewFlames

Ville Isopaa said:


> Oscar Dansk to Spartak Moscow, KHL
> Oscar Dansk at eliteprospects.com



And back to the Flames


----------



## Brock

Dmitrij Jaskin signs with SKA


----------



## Brent Burns Beard

Sami Niku back to Europe









Former Winnipeg Jets prospect Sami Niku heading back to Finland | Illegal Curve Hockey


The smooth-skating Dman is returning back home to Finland for the 2022-23 season.




illegalcurve.com


----------

